# THE RUNWAY > Family Travel Forum >  Give cleaning advice

## komarOFF

It is very difficult for me to clean the stains on the wooden floor. Do you have any cleaning equipment? Heard about the steam cleaner, what do you say?

----------


## fenix33

Until recently, I did not know anything about steam cleaners. But a friend advised me to clean the house only with a steam cleaner https://www.fortador-usa.com/blog/co...ines-and-tools and I listened to him. This article has a lot of useful information on cleaning the house with a steam engine. I recommend to take a look.

----------

